# pedal "push back"



## dunno (Feb 22, 2003)

I did a search but didn't find anything on this. Twice in the last two days I've braked and there was a noise that's hard to describe, kind of like a grind (first time it happened I had the radio on so I didn't hear it that well) and then the brake pedal "pushed back." It's hard to describe, but there was a slight vibration in the pedal and then it pushed back against my foot, kind of like the clutch pedal. Both times the ABS light came on immediately after.
The car brakes fine (put new pads on and bled about two months ago) so I'm not too worried about it - at least not yet - but I'd like to know what it is so I can fix it. Master cylinder maybe?


----------



## dunno (Feb 22, 2003)

anyone have any ideas? It happened again New Year's eve.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (dunno)*

Sounds like ABS kicking in to me.


----------



## dunno (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (elRey)*

Not sure it would be ABS because every time it's happened I've been in first gear and almost at a stop. The ABS should not kick in under those conditions, unless there's something wrong with the ABS, which is possible becuase my ABS light comes on periodically and my rear pads wear down much quicker than my fronts. 
I'm still thinking some weirdness with the hydraulics???


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (dunno)*

Do any maintenance up front recently?
replace wheel bearing, etc


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (dunno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunno* »_
I'm still thinking some weirdness with the hydraulics???

Possibly a fouling in the frnt/ rear bias of the ABS system. Within the MKIV platform I believe that the pump/ module are sold as one, expen$ive, piece. However, try talking to a couple of the techs at a dealership by you and see what they say.


----------



## dunno (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: pedal "push back" (dunno)*

I just read on another thread that this might be the ABS kicking in, because the pedal vibrates when it "pushes back" and according to the other thread, when the ABS kicks in the pedal will vibrate. But so far it's only happened at very slow speeds, usually when I'm almost at a stop. Could my ABS be kicking in when I'm going that slow?


_Modified by dunno at 12:03 AM 1-24-2006_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: pedal "push back" (dunno)*

Try cleaning the wheel speed sensors. They are probably getting gummed up with filth and metal shavings from the brake pads.
Take the wheels and brake rotors off and take the garden hose and spray the sensor and ABS ring with all the little slots in it. You can also try spraying with carb cleaner/brake parts cleaner or WD-40 to dissolve the crud. Just don't spray it directly at the wheel bearing or drive axle areas because it might penetrate the seals and clean away the grease.


----------



## aguyinpa81 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: pedal "push back" (phatvw)*

Hey man sounds like you and me have similar problems. Im going to unplug both front sensors and see how that goes. If it brakes fine then im just gunna deal with not having ABS. I dont feel like paying close to 100 for new sensors. Or maybe ill disconnect them and clean them up. Hope it works out. Should have got a honda....just kidding.
Cheers








Jay


----------

